
An open letter to Google - _pius
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2009/11/20/anOpenLetterToGoogle.html
======
petercooper
As genius as he is, doesn't everything seem to boil down to a battle of wits
or a vendetta with Dave? Wouldn't be the first time (
[http://workbench.cadenhead.org/news/2881/letter-dave-
winers-...](http://workbench.cadenhead.org/news/2881/letter-dave-winers-
attorney) ) or the last.. :-) Similar rows broke out when Atom wasn't even
called Atom, but Echo..
[http://news.cnet.com/2009-1032_3-5059006.html?tag=fd_lede1_h...](http://news.cnet.com/2009-1032_3-5059006.html?tag=fd_lede1_hed)

~~~
wglb
Or in the nicely chosen words of Tim Bray, "A lot of people don't get along
with Dave"

------
ramanujan
Could someone quickly summarize the technical differences between RSS vs.
PubSubHubBub?

[Yes, I could google it myself :) -- but am also interested in various 2nd
order issues (e.g. which is trending up/down, why does Winer not like
PubSubHubBub) which would take more searching to learn.]

~~~
pohl
The latter is an attempt to remove polling from the architecture and thereby
make the updates more realtime. A client would actually run a small server (in
the "listener" sense of the word "server") that a "hub" would hit when there's
a resource update.

Dave made significant contributions to RSS, and I suspect that he's
experiencing the motherly instinct to protect his baby. Note the phrasing of
point #2, and how he refers back to it from point #15. He's underscoring how
he's not in "competition" with Google. But that doesn't mean that his ego is
completely decoupled from the success of RSS.

On the one hand, I abhor polling and usually love to see it removed where
possible. On the other hand, I've never thought RSS was insufficiently
realtime. I tend to flood myself with too many feeds, and then it becomes an
issue of self-discipline to trim or ignore it.

------
ScottWhigham
I love Dave Winer. I don't always agree with him but I love that he expresses
his ideas. More power to you, Dave.

